# ATITool + NVIDIA + Vista = works!



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2007)

teaser 

final version coming soon


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent work, especially at 3AM in Germany .


----------



## ktr (Feb 26, 2007)

You, Wizzard, are teh juggernaut!


----------



## DOM (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Crisao23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Also for x64 version ?

Thanks for the update wizzard !


----------



## tofu (Feb 26, 2007)

Schit man, I just reformatted into XP, seeing as no oc tools work in vista.

And now you tell me it works?

LoL jks man, good work man, hardware gods love you.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thanks*


----------



## zcubed (Feb 26, 2007)

man W1zzard u r a freaking genius. cant wait.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 26, 2007)

w1zz, you are teh awesomeness.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2007)

download: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26246


----------



## ElAguila (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for doing what nVidia has been unable to do!!


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 27, 2007)

Thx Wizzard


----------

